
The Mystery of the Vanishing Tech Workers - barry-cotter
https://elaineou.com/2017/08/26/the-mystery-of-the-vanishing-tech-workers/?utm_content=buffer68999&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
danjoc
Article posits more immigrant workers and increasingly difficult interviews
means immigrant workers are smarter, pushing out dumb Americans. This ignores
the Flynn effect, and that immigrant workers work for lower pay.

The two things may be happening at the same time, but that doesn't prove
they're related. Correlation != causation.

